# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Toad Suck, Arkansas voted most unfortunate town name

## Frog News

*Yahoo News (USA) August 7th, 2012 02:47 PM: Toad Suck, Arkansas voted most unfortunate town name*

A new poll across seven English-speaking countries has chosen Toad Suck, AR as having the "most unfortunate" town name in the U.S. Toad Suck, an unincorporated community in Perry County, Arkansas, took top dishonors, edging out Climax, GA and Boring, OR. The poll was conducted by the genealogy site Findmypast.com, polling respondents in the U.S. [...]
*Full Article*

----------

